# Change?



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

Well I received my official offer today but there was a twist to it. I had applied for the army but I was offered Navy. is there a big difference between the 2 when it comes to Military Police. Does this mean I will only be posted to Navy bases? and is there a website to go to where I can view navy uniforms? I not unappreciative. I am excited , but my recruiter was NOT full of a lot of info and because it is not what I asked for and planned on I would just feel more comfortable knowing as much as possible.  Facts only please no opinions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2011)

The only time it will make a difference is when you are on a dress parade. Otherwise, you can end up anywhere doing anything other MPs do.


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

This sounds stupid but do NCM's in the in the Navy while on Dress Parade were those hats that looklike a tea cup or do they wear the white cap with the peak?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

Honcher said:
			
		

> Well I received my official offer today but there was a twist to it. I had applied for the army but I was offered Navy. is there a big difference between the 2 when it comes to Military Police. Does this mean I will only be posted to Navy bases? and is there a website to go to where I can view navy uniforms? I not unappreciative. I am excited , but my recruiter was NOT full of a lot of info and because it is not what I asked for and planned on I would just feel more comfortable knowing as much as possible.  Facts only please no opinions.
> Thanks in advance.



Fact:  This has been covered on this site previously at the very least on one occasion (most likely more).

Fact:  You will on successful completion of your courses be a qualified MP.  It will not matter what Distinctive Element Uniform you will wear.  You could be posted to a Navy, an Army or an Airforce Base, no matter what colour of uniform you wear.

Fact:  Google is your friend.  You can Google images of Canadian Forces uniforms for MPs and Navy personnel.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2011)

Honcher said:
			
		

> This sounds stupid but do NCM's in the in the Navy while on Dress Parade were *those hats that looklike a tea cup *  or do they wear the white cap with the peak?



Like one of these?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

I have gained a whole new respect for the


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

Ha ha, You guys are hilarious. Seriously though , I meant like the american sailors. I found one set of pics. It shows the Navy Combats ( blue ) and the dress was a dark blue suit with a white cap.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2011)

Do you mean this hat?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jan 2011)

Right, I'll take this.  In a previous career I was an MP.  I was given the choice of the Air Force or Navy uniform.  I chose the Air Force uniform.  Following my successful completion of the QL3 I was posted to 1 MP PL in Calgary.  An Army unit.  There were those of us from all three flavours of uniform there.  It did not make a damn bit of difference we all did the same thing and it just depended on if we were in the Field Section or Guardhouse on what side of the job we did.  I also served on an Air Base, Shearwater.  And a Navy base, Halifax.  As a MP you are a support trade and can and will go anywhere the CF needs you to be.  The only time you will wear your CF Navy uniform will be on parade or such, otherwise it will be the environmental patrol uniform they wear.  BUT, you first need to get past your QL3.  That, should cover it.


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

Where is my SQ training for the Navy?


----------



## Honcher (25 Jan 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Do you mean this hat?



Yes


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Jan 2011)

Honcher said:
			
		

> Yes



We in the Navy never have and don't wear a hat like that.


----------



## chrisf (25 Jan 2011)

Plus it would make a terrible tea cup.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2011)

Start searching. All this information is already available.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

